# antibiotics for chest infection and EC



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Me again! I'm doing an ivf cycle with EC on Friday, ET Monday or Tuesday. My fertility consultant has told me to ask GP for 5 day course of antibiotics for brewing chest infection, to start today. GP won't prescribe them as she thinks its most likely viral. I think I'm going to have to try again with GP receptionist, and thought it might help if I knew exactly what  to ask for as I don't think the GP is feeling helpful today! Do you think there are there any antibiotics  I should avoid (I was just told not tetracyclines), or any which would be particularly effective? In addition to ivf drugs, I'll be on steroids, clexane, aspirin next week. 
Thanks so much  jen-v


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you allergic to penicillin?


----------

